# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Another RBG Scammer

## SerW

Guy was using the add-on OQ to advertise his skype information, advertising arena and RBG carries. Added him, got some intel..... got ****ing scammed. Used Moneygram. I've heard of people getting their money back with paypal, but what about Moneygram? I'm heading to the bank to see what they can do as soon as my lunch break is over. **** this guy. He advertises as Jeffrey Crunchz or Hyper Carries Inc on skype/OQ anyone know of this douche?



[9/28/2014 8:30:46 AM] me: How does it work? Real money I'm assuming?
[9/28/2014 12:29:40 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Bingo
[9/28/2014 12:30:56 PM] me: Okay cool. How much for RBGas?
[9/28/2014 12:31:16 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Well, it varies on a few factors, let me have a look here for you.
[9/28/2014 12:31:19 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: What is your current RBG rating?
[9/28/2014 12:31:37 PM] me: 1631
[9/28/2014 12:31:52 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Solid man, your timing is awesome
[9/28/2014 12:32:12 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: We're actually doing a 2400 run today, in about 2 hours. We could totally drop you off at 2200 if you want
[9/28/2014 12:32:20 PM] me: How much?
[9/28/2014 12:32:58 PM] me: And will you need access to my account? ><
[9/28/2014 12:33:00 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: No.
[9/28/2014 12:33:03 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: We prefer you play your account
[9/28/2014 12:33:13 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Unless you REQUIRE we play it, in that case you're looking at a big price jump for us to play
[9/28/2014 12:33:32 PM] me: Cool. So, could you give me a quote on a price?
[9/28/2014 12:34:09 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Absolutely bro, you're looking at $120 for 2400, and only $60 for 2200, and like I said we would be running in 2 hours.
[9/28/2014 12:34:20 PM] me: Oh holy shit that's totally worth it.
[9/28/2014 12:34:53 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Ya man, we aim to make our prices completely affordable for everyone.
[9/28/2014 12:35:40 PM] me: Awesome. So, paypal I'm assuming? I'd love to jump on board for the run in 2 hours.
[9/28/2014 12:35:51 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: For the 2400 or are you wanting us to drop you off?
[9/28/2014 12:36:01 PM] me: Just a drop off at 2200  :Smile: 
[9/28/2014 12:36:32 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Solid.
[9/28/2014 12:37:00 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: We use moneygram btw, (it's paypal basicaly.. but instead of sending to an email, you would go tomoneygram.com and send it directly to me)
[9/28/2014 12:37:43 PM] me: Okay cool.
[9/28/2014 12:38:13 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: And obviously we do pay-per slot, so if you want to take care of this with me right now we'll get this done and reserved
[9/28/2014 12:38:21 PM] me: Yeah I'd love to.
[9/28/2014 12:38:40 PM] me: What's the URL? tomoneygram.com
[9/28/2014 12:38:58 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Bingo
[9/28/2014 12:39:02 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: And it'll say "send online"
[9/28/2014 12:39:20 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Country United States
[9/28/2014 12:40:06 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Then it's going to ask you "same day" or economy
[9/28/2014 12:41:33 PM] vk: Ok. To Jeffrey Crunchz?
[9/28/2014 12:41:46 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: No, that's an alias.
[9/28/2014 12:41:48 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: You're sending to
[9/28/2014 12:41:51 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Israel Barringer
[9/28/2014 12:42:03 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Colorado
[9/28/2014 12:46:18 PM] vk: Cool, looks like it went through but should take a few mins to process or whatever.
[9/28/2014 12:46:32 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: I will require...
[9/28/2014 12:46:35 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Your first and last name
[9/28/2014 12:46:37 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Your city/state
[9/28/2014 12:46:41 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: The amout you sent
[9/28/2014 12:46:51 PM | Edited 12:46:52 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: And the reference number (NOT the authorization number)
[9/28/2014 12:47:26 PM] me: MY NAME and CITY
Sent 60.00 USD + 12 for same day transfer
[9/28/2014 12:47:51 PM] me: Looking for reference number
[9/28/2014 12:48:09 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: I'm pretty confident it'll be emailed
[9/28/2014 12:50:14 PM] me: So, after I set up a moneygram account, do I need to send again?
[9/28/2014 12:50:28 PM] me: It says it's processing, but I haven't gotten a number or an email.
[9/28/2014 12:50:35 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: We just wait my friend
[9/28/2014 12:50:40 PM | Edited 12:51:12 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: It takes up to 10 minutes.
[9/28/2014 12:51:00 PM] me: Ok.
[9/28/2014 12:56:13 PM] me: Reference Number: 35752337
[9/28/2014 12:57:15 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Alrighty Valery.
[9/28/2014 12:58:31 PM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Give me a second to verify this and we'll be set
[9/28/2014 12:59:20 PM] me: Cool beans
[9/28/2014 1:10:27 PM] me: We good?
[9/28/2014 1:15:34 PM] me: Says available for pick up ^_^
[9/28/2014 1:24:25 PM] me: Are we good for one hour from now?
[9/28/2014 1:32:09 PM] me: :C
[9/28/2014 1:36:15 PM] me: Still there man?
[9/28/2014 1:40:48 PM] me: ?????
[9/28/2014 1:57:37 PM] me: In 30 minutes?
[9/28/2014 2:02:47 PM] me: Hey, are we set? It's been like an hour.
[9/28/2014 2:02:52 PM] me: Just want to make sure I'm not getting scammed here.
[9/28/2014 2:03:00 PM] me: Some verification would be great.
[9/28/2014 2:03:28 PM] me: There a lot reserved?
[9/28/2014 2:18:45 PM] me: We starting in about 10 minss?
[9/28/2014 2:24:52 PM] me: Do you need my battle tag info?
[9/28/2014 2:29:32 PM] me: I added your wait list in game
[9/28/2014 2:30:12 PM] me: battletag####9999
[9/28/2014 2:41:25 PM] me: Sooo what now?
[9/28/2014 2:41:37 PM]me: I saw that you picked up my payment
[9/28/2014 5:14:03 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 5:14:42 PM] me: ????
[9/28/2014 5:14:45 PM] me: ???
[9/28/2014 5:18:15 PM] me: So if I dont get a reply from you I'm getting in touch with Moneygram
[9/28/2014 5:37:36 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 5:37:39 PM] me: I am interested in BGs
[9/28/2014 5:37:43 PM] me: Are you there
[9/28/2014 5:38:33 PM] me: Dude
[9/28/2014 5:38:35 PM] me: Did you take my money
[9/28/2014 5:38:38 PM] me: I can stop harassing you
[9/28/2014 5:38:40 PM] me: if you just respond
[9/28/2014 5:38:41 PM]me: to me
[9/28/2014 5:41:37 PM] me: Please respond
[9/28/2014 5:41:40 PM] me: Please respond
[9/28/2014 5:46:58 PM] me: Hi there
[9/28/2014 5:47:09 PM] me How are you
[9/28/2014 5:49:49 PM] me: Come on man I paid you
[9/28/2014 5:51:58 PM] me: Do you dupe everyone
[9/28/2014 6:04:18 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 6:04:33 PM] me: You still
Providing carry services?
[9/28/2014 7:08:20 PM] *** Missed call from captaincrunchz. ***
[9/28/2014 7:08:31 PM] me: What is up?
[9/28/2014 7:08:38 PM] me: Type here plz
[9/28/2014 7:10:37 PM] me: What's going on
[9/28/2014 7:10:38 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 7:11:19 PM] me: What's going on mam
[9/28/2014 7:11:22 PM] me: What's up?
[9/28/2014 7:11:29 PM] me: You selling carries or you scamming ppl?
[9/28/2014 7:12:09 PM] me: YOO HOO ANYONE HOME
[9/28/2014 8:43:04 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 8:43:22 PM] me: LF RBG CARRY
[9/28/2014 9:39:25 PM] me: Hello
[9/28/2014 9:40:11 PM] me: The ****??
[9/28/2014 9:42:09 PM] me: How many times am I gonna have to spam you?
[9/28/2014 9:42:25 PM] me: Correction: How many days?
[9/28/2014 9:42:46 PM] me: You took my money.
[9/28/2014 9:54:14 PM] me: So I'm getting in touch with your guild master
[9/28/2014 9:54:22 PM] me: Your other guildies aren't cool with you stealing
[9/28/2014 10:09:36 PM] me: Just sent mail to your GM in game
[9:54:52 AM] me: So I'm alerting my local authorities
[9:54:58 AM] vme: Filing a complaint
[9:55:05 AM] me: Then I'm contacting money gram
[9:55:12 AM] me: And blizzard to report your scamm
[9:55:33 AM] me: And then I'm going to put a stop transfer on my bank



I called his skype over 50 times. He picked up once, said hello, and then there was silence. I plan on heading to my bank after my lunch here, but I don't know if they'll stop a Moneygram order. I've heard Paypal is decent enough about scams, never dealt with Moneygram before.

I also created 2-3 other skype accounts and posed as potential new buyers. He responded to these new "inquiries" but once I said HEY WHERES MY SHIT YOU LIL BITCH he stopped responding. I'm honestly shocked he has not removed me from his friends list and has not blocked me yet.

[9:42:34 AM] lordes king: hello there i saw ur advertisement on OQUEUE for RBG carries can you really do that?????? I am willing to pay real life moneyy=
[9:43:02 AM] lordes king: hello there i saw ur advertisement on OQUEUE for RBG carries can you really do that?????? I am willing to pay real life moneyy=
[9:44:29 AM] lordes king: do you do RBG or arena carrys as well
[10:05:36 AM] *** Hyper Carries Inc. has shared contact details with lordes king. ***
[10:05:46 AM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Hey there, you looking for a carry?
[10:06:46 AM] lordes king: Yes i am
[10:06:49 AM] lordes king: How does it work?
[10:07:15 AM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Well, essentially, we discuss some factors here that will modify the price, then I give you a quote, and we set up a time
[10:07:23 AM] Hyper Carries Inc.: You contact me at that time and we get started
[10:07:39 AM] lordes king: Okay. Well here's the thing.
[10:08:00 AM] lordes king: I have a few questions
[10:08:46 AM] lordes king: is that ok??
[10:08:55 AM] Hyper Carries Inc.: Of course, go for it
[10:08:55 AM] lordes king: like will you be playing or will i be playing
[10:08:59 AM] lordes king: also
[10:09:02 AM] lordes king: I actually did busines with you yesterday! Remember me? You promised to carry me to 2200 and then drop me off. Said you had a group forming in 2 hours from when we did the transaction! You took the $60 and then stopped replying to me!
[10:09:04 AM] lordes king: Sooooo
[10:09:06 AM] lordes king: What gives?
[10:09:15 AM] lordes king: We going to set up a time for these carries or do I need to keep spam calling you?
[10:09:24 AM] lordes king: File a local police report, Israel?
[10:09:31 AM] lordes king: Go to my bank and put a stop payment on?
[10:09:37 AM] lordes king: Or are you going to actually TALK TO ME?
[10:10:23 AM] lordes king: I can keep calling and calling.
[10:10:25 AM] lordes king: And calling.
[10:10:27 AM] lordes king: And calling.
[10:10:29 AM] lordes king: And calling.
[10:10:54 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:10:58 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:11:10 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:11:36 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:12:04 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:12:08 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:12:14 AM] lordes king: So what's it going to be bro?
[10:12:21 AM] lordes king: You really wanna get law enforcement involved?
[10:12:31 AM] lordes king: My bank
[10:12:35 AM] lordes king: Your guild
[10:12:41 AM] lordes king: You want Blizzard to ban you?
[10:12:47 AM] lordes king: Your priest on Terrokar?
[10:13:18 AM] lordes king: You should really just talk to me.
[10:13:20 AM] lordes king: Ya know?
[10:13:29 AM] lordes king: Save us both a major headache, Israel.
[10:13:37 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:16 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:17 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:19 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:22 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:25 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:27 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***
[10:14:29 AM] *** Call to Hyper Carries Inc., no answer. ***

Nothing. Piece of shit. I was actually able to track him in game, find his toon parked in SW (hasn't moved in days, or AFK'd). I even got in touch with a few of his guildies (made an alt on his server), let them know what this turd was up to, and even found out who his Guild Master was and send them an in game mail alerting them to what this douche nozzle is up to. ****.

Anyone have any experience with putting a stop transfer on your bank when Moneygram is involved?

----------


## Augury13

I hope you know blizzard won't do a thing. Feel sorry, but try to trade with trusted people on the site. and not randoms ingame asking for money.

also, this section is just for people that have been scammed on ownedcore. So unless your reporting a user, thanks for the information but not all of it is really needed.

----------

